# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card) قسم انوي (inwi)  أفضل عروض انوي دجنبر 2015

## mohamed73

اتصلوا مجانا و في أي وقت بالخدمة الجديدة « ALLO L’PROMO » على الرقم  1111، التي ستعلمكم بتفاصيل عروض البرومو الحالية على مختلف مبالغ التعبئة.

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

عروض جيدة

----------

